# 4x4x4 Blindfolded 3:32.79



## Ollie (Nov 25, 2012)

Solve starts at 1:56.

f L r' R U r2 F2 U2 u D f D' U2 L2 D B u' F' L' U D' f2 D r2 F' f2 R' D R' u2 R' u B' F2 D' R f2 B' D2 R

Memo: sentences and visual
Execution: commutator 3-cycles

Lucky. Super nice scramble.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to beat that for a while. Great job!


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's fast. You should compete in other events too


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, fast!


----------



## Julian (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome job! How much does this beat your previous PB by?
I agree with what some others have told you, you can shave off some time on average by turning faster.

Also, am I right in assuming that you made a conscious decision to switch to memoing wings first? Why did you do that?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 25, 2012)

Julian said:


> Awesome job! How much does this beat your previous PB by?
> I agree with what some others have told you, you can shave off some time on average by turning faster.
> 
> Also, am I right in assuming that you made a conscious decision to switch to memoing wings first? Why did you do that?



~27s  It still feels lucky, though. Thanks for the kind words, all!

I've just always felt more comfortable memorising that way but there are some advantages (for me anyway.) 

1. It's normally the hardest part of memo for me because it's slightly harder to read and there are usually more pieces to solve compared to centers.
2. I feel more comfortable solving these and thinking ahead to the next image during execution so I leave it to the end for a 'sprint finish.'
3. Because you have more options for center memo, because they're easier to read and because there are fewer pieces to memo (usually) I put a lot of the center memo in short-term memory and use extra things like audio and visual. 

This seems to help in things like multi big cube and relay attempts. Plus the fact I use commutators means that it doesn't affect the centers - occasionally if I temporarily forget a center cycle I'll solve some wing cycles until I remember.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh, and please don't just randomly quit because you're fast at big BLD.


----------



## Akiro (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job! Now do it in comp!!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh, and please don't just randomly quit because you're fast at big BLD.



THIS


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh, and please don't just randomly quit because you're fast at big BLD.


I realised I was fast at bigbld therefore I flipped a coin (to introduce the randomness) and it told me to quit. I think you're getting cause and effect a little mixed up 

But Ollie, I hope you continue to enjoy blind solving! You'll be teaching me if I ever come back


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I realised I was fast at bigbld therefore I flipped a coin (to introduce the randomness) and it told me to quit.



Hey, at least you grace us with your presence on the forum unlike _some_ BLD legends. *cough* Aron *cough*


----------



## A Leman (Nov 25, 2012)

That was an awesome memo. what did you do with visual?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Hey, at least you grace us with your presence on the forum unlike _some_ BLD legends. *cough* Aron *cough*


I haven't quit cubing though so I have no reason to leave. Anyway, that's straying off-topic now.

Ollie - You've improved so fast. Just keep the work up and you'll be threatening the WR soon  Would be awesome to see it back in the UK


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, so now there's _two_ UK BLD solvers I'll never beat. Oh well, good job anyway Ollie!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

A Leman said:


> That was an awesome memo. what did you do with visual?



Thanks! I think I did 2 of the center cycles visually. I don't normally, they were just easy and at the end of memo so they didn't need any letters that might cause confusion when it came to doing corners.



kinch2002 said:


> Ollie - You've improved so fast. Just keep the work up and you'll be threatening the WR soon  Would be awesome to see it back in the UK


----------



## Mikel (Nov 26, 2012)

Ollie, I just noticed that the only events you have competed in are 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD officially. I think this is awesome, but why did you chose to only compete in those two and not 3x3 for example?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations. Wow, you can solve three times faster than my only 3x3 success.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Ollie, I just noticed that the only events you have competed in are 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD officially. I think this is awesome, but why did you chose to only compete in those two and not 3x3 for example?



The staff at my university failed to give us sufficient notice about an assessment and emailed us on the Saturday night! I had to rush home from Leicester, otherwise I'd have competed in 3x3x3, 3BLD, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 as well.

However, I only intend to have 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD and multiBLD official times, purely because they are the only events I'm really passionate about (until they introduce Sq-1 BLD )


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 26, 2012)

ZOMG you're cool!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> ZOMG you're cool!



not really


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratz, I'll never be that fast. I still suck at comms. Need more centre drilling.


----------

